# @@قاموس المصطلحات الهندسية {مهم لكل المهندسين}@@



## ammar-kh (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*






 أقدم اليوم لإخواني المهندسين هذا القاموس الهندسي {قاموس المصطلحات الهندسية} الذي يهم كل مهندس وأرجو أن ينال إعجابكم






طريقة التحميل





التحميل من هنـــا






*​


----------



## MA7ED (5 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكووور اخوي 
و يعطيك الف الف عااافيه


----------



## ammar-kh (5 سبتمبر 2011)

عفوا 
هذه نسخة بلا كلمة سر

http://adf.ly/2aTcr


----------



## samy2050anan (6 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## ammar-kh (11 سبتمبر 2011)

واياكم اخي الكريم


----------



## mezohazoma (11 أكتوبر 2011)

thanks


----------



## ظل الياسمين * (11 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا عالموضوع بس شو هي كلمة السر لفتح الملف


----------



## yahya mohammed sal (12 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## عبد الفتاح المصرى (15 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Solid Edge Man (23 أكتوبر 2011)

لم استطع الحصول على كلمة السر


----------



## Farraj3000 (23 أكتوبر 2011)

كلمة السر لو سمحت


----------



## ظل الياسمين * (9 نوفمبر 2011)

*شششششششششششششششككككككككككككككككككككرررررررررررررررررررررررررررراااااااااااااا*


----------



## jerry mouse (18 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mechanc (19 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير أخي العزيز


----------



## محمد البو فريحة (21 ديسمبر 2011)

الله ينطيك العافية


----------

